
Aspirational pursuit of mates in online dating markets - nradov
http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/8/eaap9815
======
noahmbarr
Fascinating data cut:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/4/8/eaap9815...](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/4/8/eaap9815/F2.large.jpg)

